# Miss



## Guest (Oct 16, 2002)

I've got a 1990 s13 hatch back the engine has a miss at about 2000 rpm and at idle sometimes. I've taken it to a number of mechanics and had diagnostics done on it. Diagnostic reads normal. I'm getting spark to all the cylinders and i replaced all the feul injector connectors. Also the rear end of the car shakes upon acceleration just in the begining. If anyone has any info on these subjects please respond. Your information would be greatly apprieciated.


----------



## SRV1 (Sep 29, 2002)

bigj316 said:


> *I've got a 1990 s13 hatch back the engine has a miss at about 2000 rpm and at idle sometimes. I've taken it to a number of mechanics and had diagnostics done on it. Diagnostic reads normal. I'm getting spark to all the cylinders and i replaced all the feul injector connectors. Also the rear end of the car shakes upon acceleration just in the begining. If anyone has any info on these subjects please respond. Your information would be greatly apprieciated. *


first, how does your ignition look?(cap, rotor, wires). when was the last time you did a tune up? i will go from there when you tell me when these parts have been replaced. check to see if the mass air flow boot is ripped and the hoses going to them are in good shape. is the Mass air door type meter or wire type? check to see if all that is good also.

your shaking maybe a carrier bearing or a bad u-joint. i am not sure if they use a carrier bearing or not in your car.


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2002)

*Engine Miss*

Thanx for the reply, The last time I did a tune up was about 10,000 miles ago. I already checked all that stuff it all looks fine no deposits or anything. I'm not real sure what you mean by mass air flow boot can you describe it a little more I Know where the MAF sensor is. Take me from there. I have a Injen aftermarket intake and an aftermarket exhaust ( not from cat back) just muffler. I was reading on 240sx.org that my problem could be the air induction valve, so I took it apart last night and cleaned it up real good, it's better but still not right. I've thought about jus changing the MAF sensor and the O2 sonsor. What is your thought on that.

Could the shaking come from an arm bushing in the rear or somthing.

Thanx

Big j


----------



## SRV1 (Sep 29, 2002)

*Re: Engine Miss*



bigj316 said:


> *Thanx for the reply, The last time I did a tune up was about 10,000 miles ago. I already checked all that stuff it all looks fine no deposits or anything. I'm not real sure what you mean by mass air flow boot can you describe it a little more I Know where the MAF sensor is. Take me from there. I have a Injen aftermarket intake and an aftermarket exhaust ( not from cat back) just muffler. I was reading on 240sx.org that my problem could be the air induction valve, so I took it apart last night and cleaned it up real good, it's better but still not right. I've thought about jus changing the MAF sensor and the O2 sonsor. What is your thought on that.
> 
> Could the shaking come from an arm bushing in the rear or somthing.
> 
> ...


So you have an aftermarket intake? well dont worry about the boot, but do make sure all the clamps are tight. O2 shouldnt cause the miss at a certain RPM. how are the plug wires?

As for the rear, i looked at the suspension and only thing i can see is what i mentioned above. also, your driveshaft could've lost a weight causing it to become unbalanced.


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2002)

*miss*

The vibration is only when I first step on the gas. You can feel it pretty good though espesially if you have your hand on the Gear shift lever.

It all started when I had a bunch of work done to the car Motor mounts, transmission mount, some kind of bearing, I think it was called the drive shaft bearing, timing chain, tensioners at this place called Z-tech. Partly because all they install is factory parts instead of (Autozone or Discount Auto Parts) which are usually remanufactured parts. When I left with the car and felt the vibration I took it straight back. The guy told me that when you fix some problems new problems arise. I haven't had it too another mechanic for a sencond opinion yet though. Figured I would see if anybody else was suffering or had suffered from the same problems. 

Plug Wires ar all in good condition no cracks or any thing do you have any Idea what the resistance should read between end to end. When I got the stuff to do the toon up last time I got the Bocch Platnum plugs and Bosch wires from Autozone. What would you suggest for better performance?

Once again thanks for the information. If you have any more please throw it my way.


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2002)

does it wanna kill or bogs when u give it gas ? let me know I had the same problem with mine jus recently


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2002)

No, no bogging or killing, it's like somthing is lose I dont think it a engine problem. I think it's a bushing or somthing like that, because it is coming from the rear.

As far as the miss goes, I'm still not sure everything looks to be in order but, I have to be missing somthing. New timing chain, tensioners, motor mounts, tranny mount, driveshaft bearing, spark plugs, wires, cap, and rotor. I also took apart the A.I.V unit apart and cleaned it up real good. I've also had a diagnostic ceck done. It read normal. The O2 sensor is fairly new. I've got good spark to all cylindrers and replaced all the fuel injector connectors. Still missing, I'm getting pretty frustrated with this thing.

I'm pretty open for suggestions as long as it's not going to break the bank.

I would appreciate any suggestions on suspension upgrades.I want to add springs but, I'm not sure which ones to get. I want good performance but, I also don't want a terrible ride If you know what I mean. A little help please. 

I also thought about adding aJacobs I.C.E. pack to the car. Do you think this would help with my miss problem? It's nice to have a site to refer to for information like this. I wish I had found it earlier but. better late than never.



Thanx A LITTLE HELP PLEASE.


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2002)

*Miss Fixed*

Hey, fixed the miss. I was putting on some new sparkplug wires the other day (8.5mm). In the process I found a vaccum hose that was disconnected. After about ten minutes of searching for the other side of this hose I found it and connected the two. Now the cars runs F***IN sweet. 

Thanks for all the info you guys had to offer on this subject.


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2002)

dont get jacobs get MSD I know MSD has been makin quality product for alot longer than jacobs that for sure


----------

